# Immortal Feeder



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I have had a rosy red hanging out in my tank for about 3 weeks now. This one was thrown in with about 5 others who were devoured in a few hours. I have 1 RBP in the tank. I have been feeding it everyday eventhough the feeder is still in there. I have actually seen the feeder haning out with my red. Swimming beside him, just floating beside him, hanging out and drinking beers. Okay, maybe I'm exaggerating about the beer thing. Anyone have any idea why this feeder is still alive?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i think it is obvious...they are beer buddies


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

JesseD said:


> i think it is obvious...they are beer buddies


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

must like her! Maybe they will even mate soon!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I agree they are buddies before we got some p's from a friend he had a convict in their and he would boss them around and the p's were a good size like 4 inches or so. Kev has had oscars swim with his and they treat him like he was one of the reds but we decided to get rid of the other fish afterawhile so just incase nothin would happen to them


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Stop feefing him, then solved problem!


----------

